# You wanted it, you got it! Stranraer, OOB!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I guess it’s true – it’s always the ones you least expect!

When I bagged a tonne of Matchbox kits a month or so ago, and I asked everyone to vote on which they’d like to see reviewed first, I figured it’d be something relatively famous, and weird only in it’s being a Matchbox. Something like a Spitfire or Tempest or Panther, even the Prowler.

Nope.

I mean, there were some weird ones in there, with the Siskin and BAE-125/Dominie, so I was thinking maybe that would be the most popular. Nope again. I guess I shouldn’t have been so surprised when it was the biggest and weirdest of them all, the Supermarine Stranraer! Given that the Matchbox is the only way to get a Stranraer in styrene, even in 2021, the appeal should have been obvious.

So, check out this massive collection of wings and struts flying in formation. Oh, it’s “BYOI” (bring your own interior) to this party, just so you know! Get ready for some classic, classic stuff!

Matchbox PK-601 1/72 Supermarine Stranraer (OOB)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Very thorough review of an unusual aircraft. I like the oddball ones.


----------

